

You can sleep on the weekends - shanecleveland
http://squashed.tumblr.com/post/31757816989/mitt-romney-thinks-you-need-to-take-responsibility-for

======
shanecleveland
Conservative exploitation of the Horatio Alger myth. From what I gather,
Romney is saying there are those that want a handout and there are those that
want to work for it. And he assumes that only the latter are republican and
worth his time. I disagree. There is a big difference between finding a way to
not pay taxes and not making enough to pay taxes.

------
B-Con
The author argues that you have to make $45,750 in order to pay Federal Income
tax, which is complete nonsense. He generated this number from a perfect
example with every exemption possible, then argued that most people will fit
the example.

Completely stupid and completely useless. (And a useless title as well. Why do
I have to follow a link on HN to have the slightest clue what it's about?)

